# It's been one of those days..



## wasabi (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sorry if your day was bad, wasabi.
Tomorrow will be better, I'm sure!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry Wasabi, 

Tomorrow will be better...Here's a hug to end this day and another to start tomorrow...
{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope tomorrow is better!  I love your little island scene.  So ironic!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 26, 2005)

Wasabi Maidrite has a Big Hug for you !


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 26, 2005)

when you're down to one tree....pick the coconuts!  Sorry about a bad day!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2005)

*Wasabi, I hope that your day is better tomorrow.  Hugs, SC *


----------



## wasabi (Oct 26, 2005)

when you're down to one tree....pick the coconuts!

Very good advice. Thanks everyone.


----------



## licia (Oct 26, 2005)

Hope today is a better one.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, today is a better day. I started out my day with all of you.


----------

